# Rainbow Cichlids layed eggs already



## mezzy (Jun 1, 2006)

I managed to get a pair of Rainbow Cichlids on the weekend from my LFS and within 3 days of moving in they have layed eggs.  
I read they were easy to breed but didnt realise it would happen so quickly.
Here are some pics of the spawning site and eggs.
























I have noticed today they have made a small pit next to the rock they spawned on and they have turned almost black opcorn: . 
How long will the eggs take to hatch? They are a green colour but a few of the eggs are white and the pair seem to be nibbling these eggs but are not eating them. Are these eggs unfertilized or is it maybe fungus?
Some tank shots
















Any ideas on the tank decor? Is it suitable or do i need more wood? Any ideas welcome :thumb:


----------



## ksane (Mar 19, 2008)

I don't know how long before the eggs hatch but wanted to tell you I got 5 of these from AquaBid 3 wks ago and I'm just loving them. What nice little cichlids!


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 28, 2008)

Around 72 hours eggs will hatch. then parents move them to the pit and within 3-5 days wigglers will start free swimming.

Don't worry about white eggs, there's always a percentage of loss because of the fungus or being unfertilized.

Good luck.


----------



## mezzy (Jun 1, 2006)

I find they are really gentle, even when guarding eggs. The male leaves the corner and as soon as hes a bit away from the site he stops his aggression. I have read this is done as they breed in close proximity in the wild, which makes sense.
He has had a few scraps with the male T-Bar [just got I.D.] but nothing that lasted more than a few seconds with no signs of damage.
The female on the other hand has got a bit more spunk about her and doesnt bluff as much as the male who is a bit of a wimp :lol:


----------



## mezzy (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks for your reply BLU-RAY, I didnt think it would happen so quickly. I might try and syphon a few fry out if they make it without the synos eating them. I dont really want any babies so i hope the cats do their job as i dont have the tank space. 
If i were to remove the eggs would the pair start laying eggs straight away? Or is there a certain amount of time before the female comes in to conditoin again?
Would lowering the temp help them to stop breeding? At the moment the tank is 28c.


----------



## Matt724 (Dec 8, 2009)

wow, you're so lucky!! I've had mine for a month and they haven't yet bred (well i guesss they are still juvies :lol: ) GL!


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 28, 2008)

mezzy said:


> Thanks for your reply BLU-RAY, I didnt think it would happen so quickly. I might try and syphon a few fry out if they make it without the synos eating them. I dont really want any babies so i hope the cats do their job as i dont have the tank space.
> If i were to remove the eggs would the pair start laying eggs straight away? Or is there a certain amount of time before the female comes in to conditoin again?
> Would lowering the temp help them to stop breeding? At the moment the tank is 28c.


Your welcome.
The eggs may survive but most likely the fry are not going to make it in a community tank. parents will guard them at a corner for several days but eventually in a normal sized community tank they will die of either starving or getting eaten by other fish. but still there may be a chance for a few ones.

If you remove the eggs or all fry get disappeared, they will spawn again. sometimes less than 2 weeks some times more, like 3-4 weeks.
And yeah, you can lower the temp to 26-27c, it is alright for them.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

If you wish to save more of the fry in a natural (no effort) way, I would add a bunch more cover with really small places to duck into. Small size rocks seem to do best for me with African cichlids. I have three age groups of yellow labs in a tank with Haps and three out of each fry hatch are surviving. They are from 1/4 inch? to about 1/2 inch but the ones who survive are quick and carefull!!!  I find they like to duck under a small rock edge when the big guy comes round. I have quite a lot of the cheaper form of holey rock that has just a lot of small holes and the fry fit them really nice. Just a thought if you do want them to do it themself with just a little effort on your part. I find feeding fry to not be much of a problem as they seem to just find the small bits they need. Doesn't take much for that size to grow.


----------



## Drewster42205 (Feb 5, 2010)

nice sized rainbows you got there. My male is near that size but my female is stuck at 2inches but they breed all the time and alway eat their young lol


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Congrats on the spawn. Wow beautiful pair of Rainbows  :thumb: :drooling:


----------

